# YoYo Loaches



## NativeNuYorker (Jan 13, 2013)

It was suggested that I get YoYo loaches to get rid of unwanted snails, but I have two mystery snails that I want to keep. Will YoYo loaches eat them also? If so, how can I get rid of these pesty unwanted snails who must have arrived on plants?:fish9:


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Many here use assasin snails which are pretty small.I'm not sure if they could bother your larger mysteries.


----------

